# Bogan Canyon, Crystal River Trip Report (6/7/15, 1100cfs)



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Brendo. That was a very well written trip report! I am impressed with your recollection of details! I am bummed I missed this adventure! Although the wood boof at the top sounds super sketchy! ha. You are a heck of a boater! Hope to get out with you again soon! - McCabe


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice report!


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Bogan- Hawk Rapid*

Hawk rapid should always be scouted on the way to the put in cause it is notorious for collecting wood especially center & river right. Always check the concrete culverts on 2nd bridge down they also collect wood regularly.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Updated river brain with collected information.

I would recommend always scouting Hawk Creek, Hayes Creek, both culverts and as much as you can stand of Bogan and Cowboy(s). The Marble mile is hard to scout. I added the best scout locations I could using River Brain and Google Maps. 

The upper culvert has a log across the far right extending into the middle. We always portage both.

There is a ton of wood in the upper braided section that may move down stream. I can only imagine that the wood issues will increase as things move around.

Sandy, If you end up reading this, you and Hoover owe a bootie beer and a chaco slide for your swim in cowboy. You should also probably confess in the swim team thread.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the great write up. I have wanted to run this stretch for a while but the wood issues have always had me spooked.


----------



## sdillard11 (May 4, 2013)

*Current Conditions*

Thanks for the great report! We've kayaked this twice this week and things have cleaned up a bit. The sketchy log you had to go over in the first mile was there the first trip, but it was washed to the side of the river yesterday. Although there is a lot of wood, there is no portaging and the whitewater sections were relatively clean. The run is as clean as I've ever seen it. I'll be up there again on Monday or Tuesday if someone wants to run it.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone have a current wood report.?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

